

Show HN: Hall iPad App - bretthellman
https://hall.com/blog/introducing-hall-ipad-app/

======
nikunjk
Direct link to the App Store:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hall/id568759967](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hall/id568759967)

